# fox pro ?



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

canyou put extra calls on the fox pros ,do you just hook it up to the pc .I was told you had to send them in to get new calls on them ,just wondering ,ivs never seen anything about that


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When you plug the foxpro into your computer, it appears like a drive just like a camera, USB drive, etc. You can just drag and drop the calls you buy right onto it.

They also have an application for PC's that makes it really easy to manage your sounds. I personally use a Mac so have no experience with that, but I know that's what a lot of guys are using.

Good luck!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris is correct once you do it "play with it" a few times it becomes easy. They suggest and i concur make a back-up prior to starting --just in case. To answer your question i have not done it but i have read it and i think i still have the magazine somewhere that tells how you can put your own homemade sounds on your foxpro. i think it was in PredatorXtreme magazine Oct, Nov, or Dec of 09.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Agree...Piece of cake


----------

